# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Zyrtec opinie

## Adriana

Zyrtec to lek, ktory zawiera cetryzynę. 
W większości krajów wydawana jest bez recepty. Pacjenci, którzy używają cetryzyny skarżą się często na senność.

----------


## zombie

Zyrtec zrobił ze mnie zombie, byłem tak bardzo zmęczony że musiałem drzemać po kilka godzin w ciągu dnia.

----------


## Gosia

Moje dziecko stosowało Zyrtec. Prawdą jest, że było często (zbyt często) senne. Nic nie interesowało go dookoła. Był leniwy i ciągle "oszołomiony". Lek odstawiłam w konsultacji z lekarzem pediatrą, głównie z tego powodu, że bez tego leku moje dziecko tętni energią i wolę, aby tak było.

----------


## Kamil

Stosowałem kilka lat temu Zyrtec krople. 
Leczyłem sezonowe zapalenia błony śluzowej nosa. Najkorzystniej jest go przyjmować wieczorem, ze względu na powodowanie senności i osłabienia.
Zaleca się zachowanie ostrożności przy stosowaniu leku w połączeniu z alkoholem.
Już go nie stosuje. Senność i uczucie zmęczenia po leku były zbyt nasilone, a do tego jakieś zaburzenia ze strony układu pokarmowego.
Lek jest skuteczny.

----------


## aros5

Ze swojej strony potwierdzam powodowanie przez lek Zyrtec zmęczenia.
Ale właśnie dlatego przyjmowanie tego leku powinno odbywać się w godzinach wieczornych, przed snem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zyrtec podaje swojej niespełna 4 letniej córeczce, na początku okazał się strzałem w dziesiątkę po długiej diagnozie dlaczego non stop kaszle i wymiotuję śluzem. Niestety w okresie majowym nawrót kaszlu pomimo zyrtecu. Po 4 miesiącach zauważyłam że moja córeczka zrobiła się okrąglutka (apetyt jak dawniej) ospała. Wybieram się do lekarza może jest jakiś zamiennik. Ogólnie uważam że jest to dobry lek i nie u każdego muszą wystąpic skutki uboczne

----------

